# Old, broken down crane



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

An abandoned small crane mounted on a flat car and now sitting in the weeds.



Thanks for looking


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

looks cool, was that a resin kit? or completely scratchbuilt?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Scratch built...thanks for comment


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job Carl. :thumbsup:

Needs some rust on the boom?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

carl, now that is one nice build. real cleaver. will it go on a lay out?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job Carl, looks great.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you, gentleman


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love that ... fabulous custom work.

Why the odd-shaped base? Do you have a planned placement spot for that? (Just curious.)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Love that ... fabulous custom work.
> 
> Why the odd-shaped base? Do you have a planned placement spot for that? (Just curious.)
> 
> TJ


Carl's layout goes together like a jigsaw puzzle. 
Maybe the boom has rust and I can't see it from the photo? :dunno:

Nicely done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

No rust on the crane...made form wood. Odd shaped base reflects the available space on the layout. a small hill on one side, and tracks on the other sides.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a good reason for no rust. 

A wooden boom, I didn't think of that. hwell:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am almost convinced that wood will rust in South Texas


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Carl!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Carl said:


> Scratch built...thanks for comment


beaudiful :thumbsup:


----------

